# Lordstown Tour 2013 Agenda



## EcoDave (Mar 7, 2013)

Where does the test drives with the 2.0 Diesel fit in there? :1poke:


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Well looks like breakfast is out of the question.lol


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

EcoDave said:


> Where does the test drives with the 2.0 Diesel fit in there? :1poke:


If it is still available, I am guessing right after the first tour.


----------



## EcoDave (Mar 7, 2013)

H3LLON3ARTH said:


> Well looks like breakfast is out of the question.lol


Set the Alarm on your smartphone for 7:30am , 30 minutes to get ready , 8:00 am Breakfast, 8:30 am begin to drive to the GM plant. 

The Economy Inn is only 10 minutes away from the Plant. Plenty of time for breakfast.
Economy Inn to GM Lordstown Assembly Plant - Google Maps


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

EcoDave said:


> Set the Alarm on your smartphone for 7:30am , 30 minutes to get ready , 8:00 am Breakfast, 8:30 am begin to drive to the GM plant.
> 
> The Economy Inn is only 10 minutes away from the Plant. Plenty of time for breakfast.
> Economy Inn to GM Lordstown Assembly Plant - Google Maps


i was meaning the group breakfast i was trying to get planned.


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

Maybe a group dinner on thursday night would be better. Any thoughts on this?


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

AutumnCruzeRS said:


> Maybe a group dinner on thursday night would be better. Any thoughts on this?


Would be cool depending on when i get into town.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)




----------



## EcoDave (Mar 7, 2013)

H3LLON3ARTH said:


> i was meaning the group breakfast i was trying to get planned.


I appreciate your efforts but I was under the impression that it was all settled
http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/18-e...13-friday-may-17th-post195681.html#post195681

What breakfast is better than easy and free ?


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

EcoDave said:


> I appreciate your efforts but I was under the impression that it was all settled
> http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/18-e...13-friday-may-17th-post195681.html#post195681
> 
> What breakfast is better than easy and free ?


Becaus not everyone will get free breakfast. And that would mae it easier to mob to the meet.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## XtremeAaron (Jan 22, 2012)

I'm down to come early and have some breakfast somewhere before the meet. I've got about an hour drive so I won't make a dinner on Thursday, but Friday or Saturday is good, I'm allotting the whole weekend to meet festivities. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

I get off at 3 on Thursday and only 1.5 hr drive. I'd be Down for a thurs night dinner. As long as we get it planned out lol


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

I could do a late dinner on Thursday. Think Ill arrive with Jnoob and Sunline around 830.


----------



## LEDGuy (Apr 28, 2013)

To add to the agenda and a busy day, Technostalgia is sponsoring your lunch at the union hall. We are a manufacturer of aftermarket parts and plan to unveil some of our new Cruze parts during the luncheon. We will have two of our Cruze test cars there, both with our new, plug-and-play LED taillights installed. Our crew will be happy to answer questions about our new Cruze products and we are always curious about what needs to be made for these cars. See you on Friday!


----------



## XtremeAaron (Jan 22, 2012)

LEDGuy said:


> To add to the agenda and a busy day, Technostalgia is sponsoring your lunch at the union hall. We are a manufacturer of aftermarket parts and plan to unveil some of our new Cruze parts during the luncheon. We will have two of our Cruze test cars there, both with our new, plug-and-play LED taillights installed. Our crew will be happy to answer questions about our new Cruze products and we are always curious about what needs to be made for these cars. See you on Friday!


Awesome! Definitely looking forward to this! 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

Sounds like the luncheon may not be free with the temptation to buy aftermarket goodies LOL


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

I'll be arriving around 8. Where will everyone be, doggonit?


----------



## grumpy (Oct 24, 2011)

Hello Everyone...sorry I haven't been on here for awhile...lotta stuff that took up a lotta time...im tryin to catch up...I apologize to XtremeAarron for not seeing the PM...one thing I see is the route to the plant...I would not go that way because of the Turnpike...its only 2 - 3 miles from I-80 to the Lordstown exit...if someone goes the wrong way, or misses the exit, you cant just stop and turn around...a very simple way is...from hotel...Ohltown Girard rd to Contyline rd to Hallock Young...cross 45 and youre at the plant...faster and no toll...ill try to cut & paste a google map


----------



## grumpy (Oct 24, 2011)

Economy Inn to GM Lordstown Assembly Plant - Google Maps


----------



## grumpy (Oct 24, 2011)

this is #2 choice...Economy Inn to GM Lordstown Assembly Plant - Google Maps


----------



## grumpy (Oct 24, 2011)

also...theres a Dairy Queen on 46, south of the hotel...and walmart, walgreens, St Elizabeth emergency Care, home depot, and other stores and restaurants on Mahoning Avenue...


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

What's a good dinner restaurant in the area.
We are planning on a dinner on Thursday and would love some recommendations thanks


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## grumpy (Oct 24, 2011)

gimme some examples of the type food...theres Quaker Steak & Lube, Cracker Barrel, Perkins right by the hotel...Ruby Tuesdays & Mojo's Sports Bar on Mahoning...fancier Italian would be in Niles...O'Charlies in Niles by Eastwood Mall...


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

CRACKER BARREL!!!!! 
That's my vote 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## grumpy (Oct 24, 2011)

Quaker Steak & Lube has Bike Nite every Thursday...its next door to Cracker Barrel and the Harley Shop...if the weathers nice, you can take a walk around there...theres only one way in to those places...red light between Wendys and Perkins...


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

I am down for cracker barrel


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

address is 
5600 interstate blvd
Youngstown, OH 44515
This is east of the plant
8.3 miles 11 min

let me knowhow many people will be attending and I will make reservations for the restaurant around 9 -930pm


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

Count me in!


----------



## grumpy (Oct 24, 2011)

2 minutes from hotel...Economy Inn to Cracker Barrel Old Country Store - Google Maps


----------



## gt_cristian (Apr 7, 2012)

Anyone around Montreal willing to share a ride? My +1 had to cancel


----------



## XtremeAaron (Jan 22, 2012)

I won't make it to a Thursday dinner, but if something comes together for Friday night/evening let me know! 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## grumpy (Oct 24, 2011)

maybe I missed it, but did they tell you the "dress code"...? the Assembly Plant is more lenient, but Stamping & Body Shop require Long Pants and at least a short sleeve shirt(they'll provide you with Kevlar sleeves)..."no skin exposed" rule...and No open toed shoes or sandals anywhere...


----------



## grumpy (Oct 24, 2011)

and did you see my links to the google maps avoiding the Turnpike...?


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

grumpy said:


> maybe I missed it, but did they tell you the "dress code"...? the Assembly Plant is more lenient, but Stamping & Body Shop require Long Pants and at least a short sleeve shirt(they'll provide you with Kevlar sleeves)..."no skin exposed" rule...and No open toed shoes or sandals anywhere...


I believe Andrei referenced this in another thread somewhere, but thanks for the reminder. With a high near 80, I doubt many would choose to come in long pants and long sleeve shirts just because.


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

I'm bringing both pants, shorts and a button up long sleeve Shirt. I'll take off the button up if need be. But I've been through worse 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

tecollins1 said:


> I'm bringing both pants, shorts and a button up long sleeve Shirt. I'll take off the button up if need be. But I've been through worse
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com App


Ha, I haven't even packed yet! It was getting late last night, and my eyes have been bothering me a lot lately from all the construction dust at work/allergies, so I just gave up and went to bed.

But all the car's supplies are packed- that's what counts, right?


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

Lol yeah 

I couldn't sleep last night. Finally passed out around 2:30am then woke up at 5:15 to get ready for work.


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

For anyone who is coming in the morning of and is not sleeping the night, feel free to stop by at the hotel we're at so we can all drive to the plant together. It's the Economy Inn in Youngstown right off of I-80, exit 223. The address is in the lodging thread. We will be leaving the hotel at 8:30.


----------



## ecoboost6m (Mar 6, 2013)

when is this i live like 10 mins away from plant if i can ill meet up with you guys


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

We are at the west plant now!


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## ecoboost6m (Mar 6, 2013)

well im at work until 5 is there any night plans or meets going on? i was thinking about going to quaker city


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

Prob be going to drive in theatre. Later on but prob be hanging out at hotel till then.


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## ecoboost6m (Mar 6, 2013)

what hotel are you guys at ill stop by


----------



## gt_cristian (Apr 7, 2012)

Has anyone posted pictures from the tour? I am looking for those pictures taken with all the cars in a semi-circle aftet the cookout. thanks


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

gt_cristian said:


> Has anyone posted pictures from the tour? I am looking for those pictures taken with all the cars in a semi-circle aftet the cookout. thanks


You can look at pics until you're blue in the face here:

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=13700

There's also a thread in the main meets section for Lordstown Poster order info which has the image you mention.


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## gt_cristian (Apr 7, 2012)

Awsome! Thank you!


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Looks like it was some good clean fun. 

Love to join y'all next year - but it's more than 500 miles away for me. 

Who got the award for furthest travelled?


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Right here, somewhere around 1300 miles: http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/18-events-meets-regional-discussion/13630-h3llon3arths-trip-ohio.html

So your quick 500 mile trip is nothing! You can do it!


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Sunline Fan said:


> Right here, somewhere around 1300 miles: http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/18-events-meets-regional-discussion/13630-h3llon3arths-trip-ohio.html
> 
> So your quick 500 mile trip is nothing! You can do it!


In a modded Cruze no less. So I would like to make a challenge since I was the furthest away last year I will bring a prize next year for who ever drives further than me which was 1300 miles one way. I will make a thread when we get closer to the meet about this challenge.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Sunline Fan said:


> Right here, somewhere around 1300 miles: http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/18-events-meets-regional-discussion/13630-h3llon3arths-trip-ohio.html
> 
> So your quick 500 mile trip is nothing! You can do it!


And God willing, so I will.


----------

